# Correct Placement of the Prong Collar



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

... I'm pretty sure she's doing that wrong.

I didn't know how to fit a prong collar, so I had my trainer show me and help me pick one out to specifically fit Vegas. She told me these collars, unlike a choke chain, need to fit snug and up behind the ears. She also told me that I need to make sure the prongs weren't getting caught in his hair or else the collars corrections may not work effectively.

She also told me that if he continued to really act up to remove a prong to allow it to fit even more snug, that way any movement against the collar would result in a correction. I haven't had to do this, however, but I believe that she is on the right in this.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She's doing it wrong..i dont see how that would be effective at all.

When I used a prong on my German Shepherd..first of all use the smallest links you can get away with...even on my GSD I used the smaller links. It's more effective.

I keep the collar very very snug, not choking the dog..obviously..but snug, not a lot of "give" room to it. It should take the slightest movement from the dog for it to cause discomfort..this is what makes the training effective. A loose fighting prong collar you'll find a dog still pulling constantly.

You can also leash both using the live or dead ring. I found the dead ring to be more effective..but it can be different from dog to dog.

Also just remember the prong collar is a tool to use to aide you in training the dog properly. It shouldn't be a lifelong solution to pulling on the leash.

I hope the trainers at your Petco are better than the one we had in Shreveport. He wanted me to put the biggest prong collar on Pandora. I thought the guy was an idiot. His own dog was impossible to bathe or do nails...if he couldn't train HIS dog I didn't want him near mine...lol.

I would stick with the info from leerburg... he has a lot of experience..mainly dealing with shepherds...but it can still apply.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks

From what I was told it looks wrong to me. Also it looks like she was holding the leash above the head versus to the side. 
I just want to be sure, I agreed to get a prong collar and want to be 100% before I head out with Suri. She is GREAT on a leash until she see's another dog or children she wants to bolt and play so we need to correct this and get her back on track.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, my trainer also went straight for the smaller prongs for Vegas. She shows and trains American Bulldogs for schutzhund.. I trust her judgement, lol, her dogs are very well trained.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i use a small one on temperance and eva (my lab x) and it's sufficient. it fits above where her regular collar rests. the trainer we used at puppy class showed us how to use it. when i have her groomed i have her neck shaved close all round that area so i can place it with out it getting tangled in her ruff.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Too loose. It should be up right behind the ears. I also don't like just about everything she is doing with the dog. Perhaps this is a function of having to narrate the video, but I think she should set up the exercise, train and then debrief for the viewer.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

How to fit a Prong Collar


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Yeah, my trainer also went straight for the smaller prongs for Vegas. She shows and trains American Bulldogs for schutzhund.. I trust her judgement, lol, her dogs are very well trained.


Sounds like you got lucky, with everything about your Petco. The thing is I've heard good things about other Petco locations as well... i think the one in Shreveport was just full of people who didn't care much for the animals.

The dog trainers German Shepherd could rarely be taken out in public. He had complaints about the dog trying to bite people..so he only brought it to the store wearing a muzzle. It was pretty painful to watch...i'm not really sure how he got the dog trainer position.


----------

